# speak up folks



## gypsyseagod (Oct 13, 2007)

lots of you new members & just registered lurkers. you have questions or answers- don't be shy. just cause yer new here doen't mean you are new to the game of smoking meats or grilling,bbqing, or cooking in general. this site is open to all ideas & input. if you are new & in the background- just say hi & ask a question. personally i was cooking & smoking 10 years before i found this place- everyone is friendly & i have learned more here than i ever knew before & still learn everyday. you don't have to be a smoking expert here. we do jokes, we post pics of our families, we meet in person & make new friends. it's all about improving our friendship & quality of life here... and we cook & eat a lot of food on top of all that. so just join in say hi in roll call & meet some new great people.  thank you., gsg.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 13, 2007)

you don't have to be a smoking expert here. we do jokes, we post pics of our families, we meet in person & make new friends. it's all about improving our friendship & quality of life here... from Gypsyseagod
*  I agree Gypsy, this forum is FAMILY! And to all of you that have been shy, there is no need. Post what you will, ask what you will, don't worry, I'm the king of dumb stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  And still I have friends here. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  haha, please join in, we ALL have something to contribute. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  God bless,  Terry*


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome to all you newbies, lurkers and just plain shy folks. Only thing we bite is BBQ come on in!


----------



## badss (Oct 13, 2007)

I agree...and I am new as well. No need to be shy...people here are great! Just reading is a huge help. Pretty cool forum....I can see why some are lifers... cheers all ! BADSS


----------



## saxman (Oct 14, 2007)

Just stumbled on this site the other night and am thrilled to find such nice folks doing the same type of stuff I love to do! Smokin' - yeah, lots of people doing that, but add in sausage making and homemade bacon and musical insturments, Dang! Feel like I was adopted and found my real family!!!


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 14, 2007)

As I have said before, *This Place Rocks!*






 Don't be shy, just come on in and join us, we are one big happy family here!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Oct 14, 2007)

I agree with Hawg!...And all the other folks ^above^ too!...

There's *NO* need to be shy at all!...Each of us learn something new every day...and we learn from each other!

I mean...Hey!...It's what families *DO*!!...

So...Jump in with both feet!...You won't regret it in the least!...



Until later...


----------



## lisacsco (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm shy...


----------



## got smoke (Nov 8, 2007)

hi alll just started the smf tonight just started smoking i did three chickens and they turned out great. iam smoking a test turkey saturday to see how it turnes out before thanksgiving. i live in wisconsin and i use a smokey mountain propane smoker.


----------



## smokinggrill (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello, newbie as well, that's actually really smart to have a "test" turkey for new recipes. Have you ever smoked your turkey before?


----------



## navionjim (Nov 8, 2007)

Hell these folks let me in! Guess that means anyone can join in.
Jimbo


----------



## rip (Nov 9, 2007)

This is one cool site with some really good people, if you don't join in then your just missing out on a big part of the site.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Nov 9, 2007)

DO NOT JOIN THIS SITE!!!

These people are here to brainwash you! I swear, if you join this site, you will get so many of your questions answered that you will have no choice but to keep smoking more and more meat.

These people have this sick obsession with pictures of smoked meats and side dishes. 

Many of them want to meet at these staged gatherings. I don't fall for it. They won't take my foil cap from me!

Trust me, if you join this site you will find yourself here every night. Hopelessly addicted to their propoganda and imagery of this drug called Thin Blue Smoke (also known as TBS, gotta watch the acronyms they are secret codes).

Run while you can and join a bird watching forum or something like that!

(ok, I hope everyone can appreciate the dripping sarcasm of my post. Honestly, this place rocks out loud and is somewhere you definately want to be)


----------



## badss (Nov 9, 2007)

ajthepoolman.... love the twist you put on that one....how true thou eh? Good one dude!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 9, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm I never thought about it that way AJ .... are we a smoking cult?


----------



## bbqpitstop (Nov 9, 2007)

This site is especially useful to turn to when you blow off your paralegal degree to get into the barbecue business, and people "just don't understand" why you'd _want to be the "queen of the oinkfest" _


It's therapeutic to know that I AM  NOT CRAZY if there's this many people out there just as passionate about smoking meat as I am.

So a cult? Hmmm maybe. More like an addiction with no twelve step program I'd say.


----------



## swkegelguy (Nov 25, 2007)

I joined back in June but had not been on here since which was a really stupid thing to do. I have been in here about 4 hours so far today and have emailed several of my BBQ buds to check it out. One of the best addictions I can think of.


----------

